# help sex my german ram



## bruce845 (Mar 9, 2015)

Is it a boy or girl? Looking to add another one to form a pair but unsure if I have a male or female. Believe its the long fin bred - bought from discount dragon a year ago.


----------



## w4x (Dec 13, 2014)

looks female. any blue in the black dots on the side means female.


----------



## Tropicana (Feb 15, 2009)

Looks male. Elongated dorsal anal and rear dorsal spikes, they also come to a point. Along with no pink on the belly.


----------



## Guppymen (Jun 5, 2010)

100% Male - with all the features pointed out by Tropicana !


----------



## bruce845 (Mar 9, 2015)

Hey Tropicana just saw your electric blue rams video...where did you get them? They are stunning! Are they still alive and well after the years? Thanks.


----------



## bob123 (Dec 31, 2009)

I agree with it being a male, all the same reasons as Tropicana pointed out.


----------



## Tropicana (Feb 15, 2009)

bruce845 said:


> Hey Tropicana just saw your electric blue rams video...where did you get them? They are stunning! Are they still alive and well after the years? Thanks.


Hey bruce845, if you are referring to my cross between my electric blue ram and german blue ram, I usually sell them before they are a year old. But when I purchase the adult pure Electric blue male I used to breed he lasted about a year and a half himself, so he was probably 2.5 years old when he failed.

Typically Rams can burn them selves out if they spawn once a week, it takes a toll. But they usually live 2 years spawning so frequently, though they stop spawning completely nearing the end of that two years.


----------



## FJoftheH (Apr 16, 2013)

thats a male... no red belly and prolong top fin. also try looking from atop, if wider belly, its a woman, males are usually very skinny


----------

